# Mattress/Futon Buying Advice? Anyone got an ikea futon?



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

My lovely cheap Ikea bed provided by my landlord is driving me insane. I'm 6' tall and my feet hang off the end. 
I've been looking at the ikea website and like a few mattresses. I especially like the prices *lol*

http://www.ikea.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?topcategoryId=15558&catalogId=10103&storeId=3&productId=20685&langId=-15&categoryId=15630&chosenPartNumber=S39838673

Any good futon places in Toronto worth checking out? I'm going to go to ikea tomorrow and see if I like any of the mattresses/futons. 

I'm on a tight budget. The futon would be a plus, but I'd go for a bed if it is better overall. 

I apologize if this post is incoherent, I tried to proof read it but its 4am


----------



## amoha (Sep 2, 2006)

check the walmart, now they have mattresses along futones, forget the ikea, they sell every thing on premium.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

And walmart is any better? Ick. I avoid that company like the plague.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

amoha said:


> check the walmart, now they have mattresses along futones, forget the ikea, they sell every thing on premium.


I noticed walmart has a futon a while ago, and its setup on top of a shelf so you cant actually sit on it.  

I'll pass on the walmart.


----------



## cheshire_cat (Aug 28, 2005)

I got my futon from Leon's...very comfortable and really good prices.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

There is a place on Queen St West that sells futons. I liked their mattresses a LOT more than the Ikea offerings. I cant remember the address but its a Pro Hardware on the bottom floor and futon showroom up top.


----------



## yatko (Oct 9, 2004)

Hey before wasting your money at places like walmart ect, check these out:
http://www.costco.ca/en-CA/Browse/Productgroup.aspx?Prodid=10283781&whse=&topnav=&browse=&s=1

http://www.costco.ca/en-CA/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=10284273&whse=&topnav=&browse=&s=1

Best decision I've made by getting this bed.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

We just picked up a new futon to replace our old one at East-West on Bloor.
464 Bloor west of Brunswick.

Got a good deal on an 11" Ultra - (no flame retardant chemicals) and they deliver.

Personally I would stay away from the memory foam... too much off-gassing. We ingest enough chemical soup just in daily living, why add to it?

Highly recommend East-West.... they were voted best futon shop in the city!


----------



## LaurieR (Feb 9, 2006)

I agree about East West futon - they're great...and it's always nice to support a local business over a big corporation...

They also sell nice, reasonably priced futon covers.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

yatko said:


> Hey before wasting your money at places like walmart ect, check these out:
> http://www.costco.ca/en-CA/Browse/Productgroup.aspx?Prodid=10283781&whse=&topnav=&browse=&s=1
> 
> http://www.costco.ca/en-CA/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=10284273&whse=&topnav=&browse=&s=1
> ...


Thats not a futon :lmao: 
Just kidding.

Thats way way way too expensive for me. 

I'm perfectly comfortable on my $69 ikea mattress right now. Well, i'm not perfectly comfortable, but if the bed was 3" longer I'd be really happy with it.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Greenman said:


> Personally I would stay away from the memory foam... too much off-gassing. We ingest enough chemical soup just in daily living, why add to it?


So you won't be engulfed in flames while you sleep?


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

HowEver said:


> So you won't be engulfed in flames while you sleep?



No, there are other ways of adhering to the law and providing flame retardancy.


----------

